# 3/0, 6/0, 12/0...What?



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

How are reel sizes determined for baitcasters? Where would an Abu 7000 fit in? I need something that can hold 4-500 yds. of 30-40lb line. What would that be and does anyone have any suggestions on what they like?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like you're looking for a 4/0 wide. Check your PM.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

BTW thanks E. Mullet


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Diawa Saltist 50H or a Shimano Torium 30. Spool it with 80lb Spectra braid (same diameter as 20lb mono) and a 80-100yd topshot of 40lb mono. That will get you the line capacity you want. Both reels are super smooth and light and have high retrieve ratios so you can catch up to that fast fish. If you want to spend a few more bucks, I just bought the Shimano Tyrnos 16 and the Tyrnos 12. Basically a good old Shimano TLD but with cast aluminum frame and a 5:1 gear ratio. Still plenty fast but will grind on a bigger fish better than the Saltist and Torium which are 6:1. The Torium and Saltist are star-drag models and the Tyrnos is a lever drag which is great if you're gonna do any trolling. You'd want the 16 for the line capacity you want. I've heard the Abu 7000 is a great reel but you won't get the line you want on it.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

what are you planning to use it for....so far sounds like a 4wide is the way to go......i put 4.1 gears in mine to help with reelin in weights and catchin up to fish runnin towards the beach...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A Penn 3/0, GS555, or Jigmaster 500/505 will all hold about 400yds of 30# mono and cast better than a 4/0. A 4/0W will cut you casts even more.
A standard width 4/0(113HL) will hold close to 600yds of 40# momo.
If you want more line, then do it the way I did my 4/0(standard width NOT wide). I started with 600yds of 50# PP braid, then added a 300yd topshot of 40# mono. If 900yds of 40# class line won't deal with a fish, then I'm going to need a lot more reel than a 4/0 or 4/0W.
Everyone seems to love Penn HLW reels, but they don't hold enough more line to matter(usually less than 100yds more). 
Personally, I think they are ripoffs. Anybody that gets around to actually compairing real world line capacities, usually agrees with me.

I would guess that a 7000 ABU would fall somewnere between a 1/0 and a 2/0 in line capacity. Probably closer to the 1/0 than the 2/0.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

gundoctor said:


> A standard width 4/0(113HL) will hold close to 600yds of 40# momo.
> I started with 600yds of 50# PP braid, then added a 300yd topshot of 40# mono. .


if a standard width 4/0 really holds 600yds of 40#.....and if 50# pp really has the advertised diameter of 12# mono...you should be able to get alot more than just 300yds of 40# mono on top...but thats just my high school education doing the math

i personally wouldnt put anything smaller than 100# braid for backing as the smaller diameter has a greater chance of breaking off from abrasion or knicks.....i fill my 4wides with 100#pp...and end up with over 100yds of 80# mono on top...no worries about shells or bars

i think line diameter is more important in our type of fishing than breaking strength


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Yep another one that believes in putting "well rope" on a trout rod, so they can catch a bigger fish. I been down that road and found out it was a dead end.
I'm a firm believer in putting line on a reel that the drag can take full advantage of and still have all the yards I can get. 
A 4/0 drag, can't come close to taking advantage of 80# line. It doesn't really take full advantage of 40#.
To get the most out of a rig, you've got to have it balanced. 80# line belongs on a 10/0 or 12/0.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

GD, it's not on there for line strength, it's on there because it's a thicker diameter, and would hold up better if it hit a sandbar. That, and the thicker diameter won't dig into itself nearly as bad.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Microbraid Experience*

Gundoctor is right...The spectra microbraid or whatever "well rope" is not good for
abrasion resitance...I use to use that stuff and I lost several big leaders as the
microbraid rubbed in two on sandbars...If you choose to put "well rope" on your 4/0
you can do that...but you're overpowering you rig...When that 'Whale-a-gator gets
on your rig and gets down to the last wraps on your spool you better have a knife
handy it will ruin your reel when that 80-100 line tries to break...
But you do what you want...We live in America...Just thought you may want to
benfit from some experience not your own...
My $0.02...
Mustad7731


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I love my Penn GS 555... 300 yards of 50lb power-pro topped with a couple hundred yards of 30lb mono... casts great and has capacity to yak short baits... hard to beat shark on a long rod... HOWEVER, San Martian does have a Shimano Torium (20 or 30?) and it is extremely sweet as I've cast it a few times... but my 555 has seen some serious suds in the surf and abuse over the past 7 years... never been to the shop, its tough and I'd take it over a Penn 4/0 anyday


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

Mustad7731 said:


> Gundoctor is right...The spectra microbraid or whatever "well rope" is not good for
> abrasion resitance...I use to use that stuff and I lost several big leaders as the
> microbraid rubbed in two on sandbars...If you choose to put "well rope" on your 4/0
> you can do that...but you're overpowering you rig...When that 'Whale-a-gator gets
> ...


well sir...with all due respect...I don't think you read this thread good before replying....try it again and you'll see what you wrote above suuports my arguements....I'm the one suggesting using larger braid for better resistance....if you choose to use braid at all


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

None of it is "abrasion resistant" worth a darn, but 100# will hold up better than 50#.


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

TRAVO said:


> How are reel sizes determined for baitcasters? Where would an Abu 7000 fit in? I need something that can hold 4-500 yds. of 30-40lb line. What would that be and does anyone have any suggestions on what they like?


Sorry to get the tread back on topic... Travo, the best reel will certainly depend on your use. For the line capacity you are talking about you are looking at a 4/0 or 4/0 wide sized reel.

Gundoc, I fished Penn 505 HS exclusively, for years, and am now using Newell 344's (identical size) for the pier. Either will just empty a 1/4 lb spool of 40# (320 yds.) so you won't quite get the line capacity you are looking for out of these. Both cast well and I have only been spooled once on one of these. By a big tarpon. Fortunately we were in a boat and could run it down, twice.

If you want to cast it stay away from the Penn Senators unless you want to put time and effort into magging the reel. I know, all you he men out there cast your 4/0's 150 yds. uphill into the wind. If someone is asking about reel recommendations he probably doesn't have your finely honed skills yet.

Newells, Pro Gear, Accurate, Torium, et. al. would be good reels if you plan on doing a lot of casting (practise). Make sure you have a rod that loads properly for casting the weight and bait you will use, or a $500 reel won't do you any good.

If you're boating baits out forget 4-500 yds. of 40 lb and go to a 9/0, 10/0, 12/0 or even bigger.

My .02.

Mark Duncan


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> None of it is "abrasion resistant" worth a darn, but 100# will hold up better than 50#.


Exactly... And i overkill on the mono because ive broken off 50# on a 4/0 before..several times...it may sound ridiculous if you consider drag ratings...but I haven't lost a fish since switching....just my 2pennies


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

IDWINEASY said:


> what an idiot...gd must spend all his time behind a pc pretending to have a clue....I wouldn't be surprised if he had some outrageous claim of catching a big Hi lemon....next time read the posts before you reply....my well rope is for abrasion resistance to bars and shells...not drag ratings....don't have to look hard to find a few fish ive caught.....where's your fish?.....douche.


Calling names sounds like a high school punk kid tactic to me. And since you said you were in high school, I'll claim more time spent on the beach catching fish, than you've spent out of diapers.
Granted 80# is good for abrasion, I use 150 yds of it for abrasion on my 9/0. It also doesn't cast worth a [email protected] and my 4/0 is set up as a casting rig. So why defeat the purpose of setting up the rig by using too heavy of line.
I know I'll lose a fish now and then when/if they put that 40# into a bar, but I'll put up with it for the casting distance.
As for the 50# PP getting cut by a bar, that ain't going to happen, because there is no way for it to get against a bar 300 yds from the leader. There just ain't that much difference in depth between a bar & gut on any Texas beach, for the line that far back, to rub bottom. The only time a fish rubs your line on a bar, is when he is just on the other side of that bar from you. If the fish is on the far side of the gut from you, the angle of the line raises it above the bar. Any other bars between the bar closest to the fish and the beach are well below the angle of the line.
As for my lemon at HI, you think what you want, cause I don't give a [email protected] what any of you think any more. I was there and you weren't. I know what happened & what you think don't matter as much as a pimple on my A S S.
BTW: You did misunderstand one thing. 
I know from the get go why you are using the 80#, but you will find that it does limit your line capacity enough that some day you'll loose a good fish, because you ran out of string before the fish was tired. With a little more string that ain't so large in diameter, there is a chance you would be able to put that fish on the beach too.
You'll always find in life, that fixing one problem always causes another one. Sometimes it's a worse problem than the one you fixed.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

madshark said:


> Gundoc, I fished Penn 505 HS exclusively, for years, and am now using Newell 344's (identical size) for the pier. Either will just empty a 1/4 lb spool of 40# (320 yds.) so you won't quite get the line capacity you are looking for out of these. Both cast well and I have only been spooled once on one of these. By a big tarpon. Fortunately we were in a boat and could run it down, twice.
> Mark Duncan


If you'll read what I said in the first post, you'll see that I said a 505 et all will hold about 400yds of 30# line and if you'll read the post that started this thread, you'll see


TRAVO said:


> I need something that can hold 4-500 yds. of 30-40lb line.QUOTE]
> So a 505, 500, GS555, or 3/0 fits the minimum Travo set.
> BTW: Berkley labels a 1/4# spool of 30# BG as holding 440 yds.


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

gundoctor said:


> If you'll read what I said in the first post, you'll see that I said a 505 et all will hold about 400yds of 30# line and if you'll read the post that started this thread, you'll see
> 
> 
> TRAVO said:
> ...


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Throw one in here for spooling up---Don't let any of the braid sit out in the water rubbing on bars all night. Pack enough to get some extra capacity and no more--just my opinion. Get one on and you get to the braid atleast it hasn't been soaking all night. That'll improve abrasion resistance off the bat.
---Good Luck in your search for a new reel!!!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

lots of mud slinging on this forum lately


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

The old man did catch a HI Lemon over 9ft long---No offense Gun Doctor--just respect--- I've never met nor fished w/GD but I heard the tale from the young couple when they stopped by the pier that night and sure enough heard who the man was from BullFishin a few years later. Used their headlights so you could see.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

BU said:


> The old man did catch a HI Lemon over 9ft long---No offense Gun Doctor--just respect--- I've never met nor fished w/GD but I heard the tale from the young couple when they stopped by the pier that night and sure enough heard who the man was from BullFishin a few years later. Used their headlights so you could see.


Thanks for the vote of confidence BU. 
There is just one tiny problem, the young couple I was fishing with that evening, left about 45 min before I hooked up. You must have encountered someone the next night that had read my report on the net or something.
The guy that provided the head lights, drove up just after I hooked up and promptly passed out drunk. After I finished with the fish, I turned off his engine and left him to sleep it off in his jeep.

Anyway, there are those that believe the story and those that won't ever believe it, because they didn't see it with their own eyes. I've got over it and don't care one way or another what people believe. I know what I did, and thats all thats important. I will say its taught me a little about who is friend and who is foe on a couple fishing boards.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have just enough braided line backing to get me that extra capacity, but made sure I had plenty of mono on top of that.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a 4/0
Put 500 yards 80# Power Pro then 100 yards 80# mono as topshot


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

I will never let braid touch the water, unless a fish takes it. I have seen 100 pp break after 3 hrs of rubbing on the sand. On yaked baits I dont like it at all. At the price of braid, just get a bigger reel and fill it with mono. I dont like those wide reels either, they flop around too much when reeling in, be a fish or just reeling in the weight and bait. Instead of 4/0 wide, get a normal 6/0, instead of 6/0 wide go with 9/0. I know the 6/0 and 9/0 drags are the same, but the 9/0 has a rod brace


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

dude, I'd jump all over JD's 555 if I didn't already have one...

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11595


----------

